# Dimension 3000 powers on then shuts down



## slotiper (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello, I hope somone out there can halp me out. I have a Dell Dimension 3000 that had very little use on it . anyway when I go to turn it on it will turn on for 3-10 seconds then shut down. Im guessing possibly the power supply because when i keep hitting the power button it seems to stay running a bit longer( less draw from fan already spinning) but I really know nothing so that could be total nonsense. can somone please help me out. the pc is older but the amount of use makes it like new and buying another just isnt in the budget right now Thanx Ryan


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

That sounds more like the processor is overheating and shutting down the system to prevent damage.

Make sure the heatsink on top the cpu is tight, I have had trouble with some dell's before where the plastic retainer that holds the heatsink in place cracks so look at that carefully.
Report back what you find


----------



## slotiper (Dec 22, 2007)

cleaning out the dust bunnies and was able to get it going for maybe 20 seconds and I saw the message previous shut down due to thermal event-. the clips that hold the heat sink on seem fine the heat sink had some build up on it that im sure diddnt help things. I lifted the heat sink and it looks like maybe the thermal grease got baked pretty good.it does not stay on at all now ( guessing any themal transfer is now gone completely)????????? is this thing a boat anchor?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

No not at all the system is doing what it is designed to do, shutdown when its overheated.

Get artic silver5

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

Remove the heat sink and clean the heatsink and top of the cpu with the highest percent isoproply alcohol you can find then go here and follow the instructions

http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## slotiper (Dec 22, 2007)

sounds like a plan Ill give it a try and let ya know what happens. is the artic silver expensive?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Its more than normal thermal paste but well worth it because it won't "bake on" as you describe it, I think the last time I purchased it, it was like 18 bucks a tube but that does alot of cpu's and I got it at a local shop so they are a bit more.

Try newegg.com. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

One more thing that I noticed in your reply



> the clips that hold the heat sink on seem fine


I did not mean the clip of the heat sink itself, I meant the black plastic part that is mounted to the motherboard that the heatsink clips attach too, make sure this isn't cracked.

Just making sure we cover all the bases:wink: Either way you will need the artic silver


----------



## slotiper (Dec 22, 2007)

Well , I got the qrease and put it on and somehow ended up pulling the cpu out with the heat sink and one of the pins broke off so I guess its for sure a boat anchor now. it wont boot up at all but the fans sure do stay on now. Im sure its not worth putting a new chip in Thanx For all the help Ryan


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

It really depends on what pin brok off, there are many negative pins and if its one of those it could still work.

Replacing the paste solved the shutdown issue so could you explain just what happens now, do you see anything on the screen?

Some dell's have a diagnostic indicator light on the back, if yours has one of these could you tell me what lights are lit and what color?


----------

